# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > WCF , Web Services , .Net Remoting >  اتصال به دیتابیس از طریق وب سرویس یعنی چی؟

## ricky22

دوستان امروز در یک تاپیک دیدم نوشته بود.
اتصال برنامه تحت ویندوز به دیتابیس از طریق وب سرویس پیاده سازی خواهد شد
میشه توضیح بدید.
ممنون

----------


## raziee

> اتصال برنامه تحت ویندوز به دیتابیس از طریق وب سرویس پیاده سازی خواهد شد
> میشه توضیح بدید.


به دلیل بالا بردن امنیت اجازه استفاده مستقیم برنامه دسکتاب رو به بانک اطلاعاتی نمیدند.
و در سرور وب ، وب سرویس هایی رو ایجاد میکنند که در واقع اون ها با بانک در ارتباط هستند و خروجی که از بانک میگیرند رو به نرم افزار درخواست کننده ارسال میکنند.

----------


## xamfia

پاسخ قبلی کاملا مفید بود به اضافه اینکه تا حد ممکن سعی کنید سرویس هایتان را از یک واسط(کلاس وب سرویس) بگیرید تا مستقیما از خود پایگاه داده چون کارایی برنامه تان به شدت پائین می آید(منظورم کارایی Database)

----------


## Rejnev

> دوستان امروز در یک تاپیک دیدم نوشته بود.
> اتصال برنامه تحت ویندوز به دیتابیس از طریق وب سرویس پیاده سازی خواهد شد
> میشه توضیح بدید.
> ممنون


کلا وب سرویس به این صورت کار میکنه که شما یک پروژه از نوع وب سرویس در VS ایجاد میکنید
داخل پروژه ایجاد شده شما میتونید متدهای کار با بانک و یا هر متدی با هر خروجی ای رو که دوست دارید بنویسید.
سپس این Service رو اجرا میکنید. توجه داشته باشید که این نوع پرژه میتونه هم در حالت local و هم روی یک وب سایت سوار بشه.
بعد از اجرا، برنامه های دیگه میتونن به این وب سرویس وصل بشن و متدهای بالا رو صدا بزنن و نتیجه براشون با استفاده از اون بستری که بینشون هست (اینترنت و یا سیستم لوکال و...) برمیگرده
حالا برمیگردیم به برنامه دسکتاپی که قراره به وب سرویس وصل بشه.
در این سمت باید به پروژه یک رفرنس از نوع وب اضافه کنید و تنظیمات مربوطه رو روی وب سرویسی که ایجاد شده قرار بدید
برای استفاده هم، از اونجایی که برنامه دسکتاپ شما اون وب سرویس رو به شکل یک کلاس میبینه، خیلی راحت میتونید متد هاش رو صدا بزنید و از نتیجه خروجی لذت ببرید.
نمونه های اون هم مثل وضعیت آب و هوا و نرخ ارز و ... که توی بعضی از سایت ها و نرم افزار ها میبینیم.
در واقع سازمان هواشناسی یک وب سرویس ارائه کرده و ما باید در برناممون از اون استفاده کنیم.
در کل کار با وب سرویسها خیلی راحت، جالب و قدرتمند هست.

----------


## mhmm2005

age zahmati nist baratoon ye barname nemoone ke sakhtid ro mishe befrestid? sql server va vb.net va web sercice

----------

